# Cubing Dare Magazine



## Crazycubemom (Feb 16, 2012)

Ola Olé Olala,


Michal Pleskowicz interviewed by Maria Oey, don't miss it 
Cubing Dare Club is a Funny and Realistic with all questions.


http://issuu.com/mirrorreflection/docs/january_issuemaria?mode=window&backgroundColor=%23222222







Some missing text on page 10
*When you realized that you are The World Champion 2011, after your 4th solve? or after you won from Feliks Zemdegs on the stage?
I think it happened at the stage, because right after I did all 5 solves, I felt like in some kind of an impossible dream


----------



## Ton (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice new hobby of Maria, so now the chance to know more about the World champion , we always believed in his talent.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 16, 2012)

so if you want to be interviewed by me.... join our Club, Cubing Dare Club  No stress Club hahahahahahah.


----------



## Viktor Kalmar (Feb 16, 2012)

very cool i like it a lot ;D


----------



## prażeodym (Feb 17, 2012)

nice interview


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 15, 2012)

*Zane Carney and Michal Pleskowicz have been interviewed for Cubing Dare Magazine*

http://issuu.com/mirrorreflection/docs/march2012




And with a special cover model from Poland


----------



## Crazycubemom (Mar 15, 2012)

*Michal Pleskowicz has been interviewed for Cubing dare Magazine *

This is from February Edition


http://issuu.com/mirrorreflection/docs/january_issuemaria



With a special Cover Model from Hungary


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks nice! How do you submit results for the 3x3 contests?


----------



## Sillas (Mar 16, 2012)

Good job.


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Brest (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice fish Zane!


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks, I like the selected photos.


----------



## peterbone (Mar 16, 2012)

The end of the left hand column of the Michal Pleskowicz pages seems to be cut off.


----------



## Dene (Mar 16, 2012)

Woot Zane :tu


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 25, 2012)

*Simon Westlund has been interviewed for Cubing Dare Magazine ( April Edition)*

Ola Olé Olala 

Want to know about Simon? just read this Cubing Dare Magazine April edition.

Thank you Owidiusz Pryk from Poland as a Cover Photo.




http://issuu.com/mirrorreflection/docs/april2012


----------



## Crazycubemom (Apr 25, 2012)

Next Edition is about Maarten Smit


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 25, 2012)

*Want to knowTomoaki Okayama's favorite cuber(s)* just read this interview in Cubing Dare Magazine



http://issuu.com/mirrorreflection/docs/september2012


----------

